# Texas tortoise



## Tina the desert tort (May 6, 2020)

Hi everyone I have a Sonoran desert tortoise and I have fallen in love with the Gopherus genus! I am wondering today about Texas tortoises! What are they like? Are they a desert species? I live in Cali can I adopt one potentially? Can they live with desert tortoises? And any other info you may have on them they seem like a fascinating species and I am trying to learn more! ? thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2020)

One really should keep different species separated, but this isn't quite as important as keeping species from different continents is. The thing to remember is when you keep two tortoises in the same yard you always have a dominant and a submissive. Besides that, tortoises are solitary animals and don't want to share the territory with another tortoise. Another thing to think about - Texas tortoises are much smaller than desert tortoises.


----------



## Tina the desert tort (May 6, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> One really should keep different species separated, but this isn't quite as important as keeping species from different continents is. The thing to remember is when you keep two tortoises in the same yard you always have a dominant and a submissive. Besides that, tortoises are solitary animals and don't want to share the territory with another tortoise. Another thing to think about - Texas tortoises are much smaller than desert tortoises.


Okay thanks! I am new to all this! But could one even get a Texas tortoise through a rescue in California as they are not native here? And is it likely?Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2020)

Not very likely. I operated a tortoise rescue for 25 or 30 years and in all that time I took in only a small handful of them.


----------



## Tina the desert tort (May 6, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Not very likely. I operated a tortoise rescue for 25 or 30 years and in all that time I took in only a small handful of them.


Okay thanks!


----------



## ComeNT8kIt (Jul 4, 2020)

They are also a protected species I would make sure it’s even possible to have one where you are. I know here in Texas it’s a negative. I don’t know if that applies elsewhere honestly.


----------

